# Crash's 1st Outdoor Grow



## crashul (Jul 19, 2008)

*The *Bigger ones have been planted on the last week of April. The Small ones on the second week of May. There are very strong winds where they are planted and also heavy rain (you can see one is damaged) so i support them with wooden poles. They don't get very much direct sunlight where they are, but i have to avoid detection.


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 19, 2008)

oooow nice


----------



## Melissa (Jul 19, 2008)

*beautiful :holysheep:how tall are they?:48: *


----------



## crashul (Jul 19, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *beautiful :holysheep:how tall are they?:48: *




They are about 1.90 m i think that's about 6 feet. The big ones. And the smaller ones are about 1 meter tall.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good crash:aok: 

Central Europe?


----------



## crashul (Jul 19, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Looking good crash:aok:
> 
> Central Europe?



Thank you. It's Eastern Europe. You can tell by the crap-house in the back.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Some of your other pics, in other threads, gave you up.....................


----------



## crashul (Jul 19, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Some of your other pics, in other threads, gave you up.....................



Hahah. That`s funny. What the Balcony? What do you mean? Are you from around too?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh yeah

The ring beam construction methods

I am a good bit East of you near the Atlantic coast


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 21, 2008)

Those look really nice good job!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can detect yer plants but ya lucky I dont have gas for it lmao


----------



## crashul (Aug 18, 2008)

Some new Pics i took This Week.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice job  Keep up the good work. Someday,we will all sit back in our yards amongst our veggies and bud with no worries.


----------



## crashul (Aug 19, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Nice job  Keep up the good work. Someday,we will all sit back in our yards amongst our veggies and bud with no worries.




I know....but it's funny how that day persists in not coming....Thinking about it also does not help, makes it seem even further...


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 22, 2008)

Good job man! :48:


----------



## computer07 (Aug 22, 2008)

dude good looking plants , mine someday wish to be like yours ha how many hours of sunlight are you guys still getting?


----------



## crashul (Aug 23, 2008)

computer07 said:
			
		

> dude good looking plants , mine someday wish to be like yours ha how many hours of sunlight are you guys still getting?





Right now i'm getting 13:40 hours of sunlight.


----------



## crashul (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi guys! I thought i'd keep you updated on my girls. Just checked them today. The one in the last picture is a strange kind. Maybe some of you can identify it. It shows no signs of sex yet, though it has been planted in April. (is it a kind that needs until December to be done, because it looks that way to me?) All the others are starting to bud. 

Please don't hesitate to give suggestions.


----------

